# Coffee Makers



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Does anyone have a Technivorm drip coffee maker and if so, how do you like it? I want to know if it is worth the $$$$$'s

Thanks,
Lynda


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, of course I do, Lynda. I love, love, love it. It has no gadgetry to go bad. It makes the best coffee ever...every time. I have the glass carafe, because I don't like the taste of coffee from a thermal carafe. The model I got has the automatic turn off, but I don't need that and should have saved the extra money it costs.
I have had quite a few coffee makers in my life, and I must say this is far and away the best. I expect it will out last the mid-range ones by more than enough to make up for the price.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

For the price it should be good !! I like espresso so this is not the machine for me. To make good coffee it does not only depend on the machine, it depends a lot on the coffee you use. Right now we have a Krups (my husband prefers regular coffee for everyday). It's already 6 years old and one of those days will need to be changed. Curious to hear about the Technivorm. For my espresso I use a Nespresso machine. They cost an arm and a leg too.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Never heard of the Technivorm Brand but now I am curious and will have to do a search on it.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

WOAH??...that is something new...uhm...I also need to go find out what this is as I LOVE COFFEE!!!...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wayyyyyyyyyyyyy beyond my price range. Looks like a very good Coffee Maker though.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have the Moccamaster by Technivorm. I love it. I do have the thermal caraffe and am happy with it as it does not require a heating plate. But the Bonavita is really a good product too, and a little less $$. And the thermal caraffe has a glass lining which is really nice. 

This is mine:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002S4DI2S/ref=s9_simh_gw_p79_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1C7KVC4E9S2TM7VMY4EV&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846"]Amazon.com: Technivorm Moccamaster Coffee Brewer With Thermo Carafe - Technivorm 9587: Drip Coffeemakers: Kitchen & Dining[/ame]


Here's the Bonavita:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Bonavita-BV1800TH-Coffee-Thermal-Carafe/dp/B005YQZNO8/ref=pd_tcs_subst_k_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=17JRNVP2YFDF0C4RV7N2"]Amazon.com: Bonavita BV1800TH 8-Cup Coffee Maker with Thermal Carafe: Drip Coffeemakers: Kitchen & Dining[/ame]


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*My husband has his Bunn and he loves it. And I have my Keurig, so we are a two coffee machine house. He drinks pots of it all day long whereas I drink a cup in the morning and then use the Keurig for my hot apple cider, hot tea, etc.*


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

I really really wanted to pick up a Keurig at Costco this week because Costco also had the Pete's Pods === My hubby said no :crying:

I would love the convenience..


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I really really wanted to pick up a Keurig at Costco this week because Costco also had the Pete's Pods === My hubby said no :crying:
> 
> I would love the convenience..


 *I love my Keurig. I mentioned that I was thinking of one to my husband while he was on the road (he's a trucker) and the next I know it was being delivered. It was a surprise. I buy all my coffee and Bed Bath and Beyond...they have a huge selection..*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

MalteseObsessed said:


> I really really wanted to pick up a Keurig at Costco this week because Costco also had the Pete's Pods === My hubby said no :crying:
> 
> I would love the convenience..


I know people love their Keurigs...but if you really love good coffee they just do not compare. We have a Keurig at work and I have not found any of the coffee's to be really any good at all. Mediocre at best. If just want a quick easy cup of quality coffee, buy a frence press instead!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

nwyant1946 said:


> *I love my Keurig. I mentioned that I was thinking of one to my husband while he was on the road (he's a trucker) and the next I know it was being delivered. It was a surprise. I buy all my coffee and Bed Bath and Beyond...they have a huge selection..*


Oh wow I had no idea BBB had Keurig pods === I AM SO JEALOUS ~~~ Your hubby is a sweetheart!!!

Pam === my hubby won't let me get a Keurig cuz he is a coffee snob and loves the French Press === i do too, but i hate dealing with the coffee grinds every day and having to go to Pete's WEEKLY == but that is good to know about the Keurig cuz I've never actually tasted a Keurig with the PETE's Pods...I Assumed it would be CLOSE?????


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments gals. I ended up buying one and hope I will like, ummmm, I mean love it for the price it cost. I ended up getting the Technivorm Moccamaster Grand. I thought the 10 cup might be too small so we went with the 15 cup. That is European cups, not US cups. In Europe the drinking cup size is considerably smaller than the US cup of coffee. I got really lucky. The one I got sells for $349.95 and it was on sale at William Sonoma for $229.98. I will report back tomorrow morning after I have my first cup.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Good for you Lynda === you can't go wrong with William Sonoma ~~~ especially with the awesome deal you got!! Can't wait to hear how your first cup of JAVA is with your new toy!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> I know people love their Keurigs...but if you really love good coffee they just do not compare. We have a Keurig at work and I have not found any of the coffee's to be really any good at all. Mediocre at best. If just want a quick easy cup of quality coffee, buy a frence press instead!


Lol Pammy, my daughter and her husband bought a Keurig and are not happy with the quality of the coffees. She finally found one who is so so. She said if you are used to the Nespresso (I gave them my old Nespresso machine when I bought a new one) the Keurig is awful. I was thinking of replacing my husband's Krups with a Keurig. But won't now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

At these prices I'm glad I don't drink coffee. :HistericalSmiley: I had to buy a coffee maker for Vermont after our renovation and just go a Cuisinart. People seem to like the coffee. Of course we buy Green Mountain Coffee which might just make it that much better.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't drink coffee either but my husband does every morning. He uses a kerig too.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lynda said:


> Thanks for all the comments gals. I ended up buying one and hope I will like, ummmm, I mean love it for the price it cost. I ended up getting the Technivorm Moccamaster Grand. I thought the 10 cup might be too small so we went with the 15 cup. That is European cups, not US cups. In Europe the drinking cup size is considerably smaller than the US cup of coffee. I got really lucky. The one I got sells for $349.95 and it was on sale at William Sonoma for $229.98. I will report back tomorrow morning after I have my first cup.


What a great deal! Heads up: the first, or even first couple of pots might not taste so great. That's how it was for me...until that magic moment when the planets aligned.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

One more thing, before you open the box. Do you intend to make a large pot most of the time? The "grand" is new, since I got mine. I read reviews that complained that they didn't have a 12 cup machine. I realized that to make over ten cups it would also require a larger basket, and then you wouldn't get a good brew if you wanted just a few cups. The same type of basket just can't do big and small, both. When we have over-nite guests, I really prefer to make a second fresh pot. Think about it before you use it. Just my experienced advice for my buddy.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I find that a teaspoon of Nescafe Instant in the weaker Kcups gives it that extra kick. When I got my Kuerig I hoarded KCups and I didn't pay attention to the roasts and boldness. I also make Iced Coffee daily so the ice really waters it down. I banned myself from buying any new KCups until I finish my current stash.
I have a box of the Iced Coffee cups but I would not repurchase, too many calories and fat... I try to avoid drinking my calories. I'd rather eat them. 

BB&B by me has the hugest selection of KCups. When I finish my stash I'm going there


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Had my first cup this morning and it was good. My husband and I both liked it. I only made a 1/2 pot this morning. This afternoon I made a full pot and I really did not see any difference. William Sonoma is great. If we are not happy with it it can be returned within 30 days. I think I need to fool around with the measuring a bit to get it just right. I think going by their suggestions was a bit too strong even though I do like strong coffee.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Nope -- I'm a dedicated Keurig fan and like my one cup.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

lynda said:


> Had my first cup this morning and it was good. My husband and I both liked it. I only made a 1/2 pot this morning. This afternoon I made a full pot and I really did not see any difference. William Sonoma is great. If we are not happy with it it can be returned within 30 days. I think I need to fool around with the measuring a bit to get it just right. I think going by their suggestions was a bit too strong even though I do like strong coffee.


Linda we like strong coffee too. Can I ask how the temperature was? We like our coffee really HOT, was it hotter then your past coffee makers??

I agree with you that William Sonoma is really fantastic. :aktion033:

Hedy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank goodness I am not a coffee fanatic! Stan got our Kureck for free several years ago, and after I put my Irish creme in it, I probably don't taste it anyway, LOL.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

We have the Keurig too and buy our coffee at BB&B. We've tried quite a few and really like the Wolfgang Puck Breakfast Blend. Just strong enough for the husband but not too bitter for me. Love that I can use my coupons there as well! Since we usually only have one cup in the morning it works for us. If his family lived closer, we have to invest in something else since they are all French press folks and drink coffee all day long!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Linda we like strong coffee too. Can I ask how the temperature was? We like our coffee really HOT, was it hotter then your past coffee makers??
> 
> I agree with you that William Sonoma is really fantastic. :aktion033:
> 
> Hedy


The hot plate on mine has two settings. If you set it on high it is really hot. I don't know how it would be with a thermal carafe. The brewing temperature is 200F...just below boiling.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Linda we like strong coffee too. Can I ask how the temperature was? We like our coffee really HOT, was it hotter then your past coffee makers??
> 
> I agree with you that William Sonoma is really fantastic. :aktion033:
> 
> Hedy


Hedy, The coffee is very hot. I use milk so I don't have a problem with it. You can put the plate down to low to keep the coffee hot after brewing without keeping it so hot that you scorch the coffee. I really am liking it now. I use less coffee than they suggested and it still makes a good strong cup. I also sprinkle a titch of salt in the gounds so there is no acidic taste. I am really happy with it and especially the price.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This is what I use every morning for my one cup, well, actually a tall mug, and have for years. Nice to see they still offer this very inexpensive but great way to make coffee! I grind my own whole beans (makes for a good cup of coffee).
Years ago we had the Melitta glass carafe coffee maker - it's great and very reasonably priced!
I own a regular big coffee maker but haven't used it for years! I even use the little cone when company is here but would be great to have an extra cone! I keep my tea pot/water ready on the little pilot vent on my vintage 1937 Chambers gas stove which I love! 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Filter-Medium-Coffee-Maker/dp/B001S353EQ/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1409582216&sr=8-11&keywords=melitta+coffee+maker[/ame]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Malt Shoppe said:


> This is what I use every morning for my one cup, well, actually a tall mug, and have for years. Nice to see they still offer this very inexpensive but great way to make coffee! I grind my own whole beans (makes for a good cup of coffee).
> Years ago we had the Melitta glass carafe coffee maker - it's great and very reasonably priced!
> I own a regular big coffee maker but haven't used it for years! I even use the little cone when company is here but would be great to have an extra cone! I keep my tea pot/water ready on the little pilot vent on my vintage 1937 Chambers gas stove which I love!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Plastic-Filte...9582216&sr=8-11&keywords=melitta+coffee+maker


I remember the Melitta and the glass carafe.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> I remember the Melitta and the glass carafe.


I saw they still offer one on Amazon. It's a great little maker. I have to admit, I been using this little cone for about 18 yrs, still good, they don't wear out! No big coffee maker sitting on the counter taking up space either!
BTW, my vintage stove is just like the yellow one on Rachael Raye's "Dinner in 30 Minutes" show, only mine is refurbished in black finish & has a higher back to it. If I remodeled my kitchen, I'd insist on keeping my stove!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have to admit, that I have both the Moccamaster by Technivorm, and the Breville Kuerig. The Technivorm is now in the top cupboard. It made really great coffee but the convenience of the Keurig was just too useful. I can have fresh coffee all day in seconds. Partly I love it because it has hot water all the time to make my herbal teas, and often find I need a little hot water for other uses. I mainly use Upgraded Coffee by the Bulletproof Executive, Hubby uses Starbucks.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Peet's K cup packs are good coffee.


----------

